# Cannondale Synapse - Smokin



## sabraitis (Jan 6, 2005)

I just saw and rode a 53" 2006 Cannondale Synapse all carbon frame bike. Smokin ride even though I ride a 57". Apparently they will be available May '05. Anybody have any links to more info. Don't want to place an order until I now a little more. Nice ride.... very comfortable.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5673


----------



## sabraitis (Jan 6, 2005)

*Pictures - Cannondale Synapse*

Doesn't do it justice from what I saw in person. But here is a link....  

http://www.bikeauthority.com/bikesneakpeak.html


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the picture from the link. I personally think cannondale went pretty vanilla with their step into the carbon market. Look at the radical frames they have produced when they start into a market. The first road bikes were laughed at for having beer can sized tubes, the first full suspension frames were laughed at for their unique design, as were the raven full suspension frames for their huge tube sizes. This frame on the other hand is a plain jane carbon frame. Take the stickers off and it could be a Giant, Trek, Argon, or any list of other existing carbon bikes new model. I wish they had come out with some thin walled hugely oversized carbon tubed frame like the cervelo P3 but with carbon.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

Looks pretty sweet to me. How much bigger could that DT get? (Assuming it is round).


----------



## SpeedDreamin (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, awesome bike. I love the black one. I wasn't too impressed with the blue and white. Nice response to bikes like the Specialized Roubaix and Giant OCR. I think it's Cannondale's first bike not produced in the US.


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

Is that a sloping top tube? Compact geometry?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

*Cannondale Synapse*

I've seen the complete bike and the only thing is the frame is made in Far East. By the way it's super light but I would go with Six13 frame instead.


----------



## sabraitis (Jan 6, 2005)

*Just Ordered.*

Well, just ordered my synapse. Should get it first week of May. Hope I'm going the right way with this. Was going with the Look 555 but this seems like better value and a little less money then the way the Look was gruppo'd. 

Will give a review and upload pics once I have it.


----------



## minimojos (Mar 16, 2004)

So what did you pay for your synapse??? What specs are they offering on this model? Is the six13 still the flagship?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Will it come with "Hansdmade in China" decals on the seatstays and a Chinese flag on the top tube?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

divve said:


> Will it come with "Hansdmade in China" decals on the seatstays and a Chinese flag on the top tube?


Cough, Taiwan actually. Like the Scott CR1's, BMC's and lots of other high end carbon bikes.


----------



## sabraitis (Jan 6, 2005)

Cost was $5900cdn tax in. I was seriously looking at Look but this opportunity seems really good. 

I'm going for the matte black unit but I hear it's going to be a little different from the unit I saw. For weight winnies it's really light, but more importantly the ride is very forgiving. I will know more when I get a chance to ride my new bike.

As stated, I will give a full report once I have it.

Stephan


----------



## minimojos (Mar 16, 2004)

WOW 5900!!!!! I hope you get to ride it before you are committed to it!!! Good on ya though!!!


----------



## MEnsing (Apr 1, 2005)

For pictures of another synapse see;

http://www.tentusscher.nl/


----------



## LordofBrews (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pave*

If you look closely at the frame you can see PAVE. Pro-Active Vibration Elimination. Where do they come up with this stuff? Pretty ugly bike if you ask me...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

There's a separate course in marketing where they teach people how to come up with those BS words. BTW, the frame isn't really designed as a road racer. It's more of a road tourer type of bike.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

They had to cancel that course, due to the invention of the Ronco Acromatic- the corny acronym maker. Just take the word you wish to use, and the Ronco Acromatic will make an quasi-scientific acronym out of it. And if you order your's today- they will throw in a pocket fisherman and a salad spinner too!

--

With regard to the bike- given the sucess of the Specialized Roubiox line- I am not surprised that more canny manufacturers have started chasing the higher performance non-race market. Trek certainly has with their Pilot line as well. Most people don't race, and don't need a race bike's twitchy geometry, but still want a fast, realitively light bike that climbs well and has a stable predictible road manner. If anything it is a return to the old school euro approach. 

Seeing Cannondale already has two race lines, with the R1000 and above CAAD8 bikes, and the new version 2 of the Six13's (especially the Team Edition Lampre with the SRM Professional intergrated into the Si Hollowgram crankset), they certainly did not need another race line. But they did need a bike to counter the Specialized Roubiox line's sucess- and this seems to be it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Divve is correct this frame can't compare to Six13, Cannondale made this bike to compete with Specialize Roubaix and they are made for comfort and had a long wheel base.If I pay that much for a frame they better made here in the U.S.


----------



## sabraitis (Jan 6, 2005)

*Cancelled order.*

Cannondale does it again. A promised date missed and unknown delivery date. Going back to my original choice of Look 555 with record gruppo.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Why don't you give the Six 13 a try ?


----------



## sabraitis (Jan 6, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Why don't you give the Six 13 a try ?



I wanted a complete carbon fiber frame. The synapse was interesting and very nice ride, but delivery times with Cannondale have let me down twice now. Things happen for a reason. I'll be picking up my look 555 (record gruppo) on Friday.


----------

